# Should I invest in a remote collar for dog aggression



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

I want to take my GSD back to the dog park again. He's been socialized with dogs since 3 months old. When he turned around 1 he started becoming aggressive to only new dogs that came to the park.

I'm not sure if this is normal or what? However, I wanted to start a little training and would like to know everyone thoughts on a remote collar for training purposes when he's out there. 

Anyone with experiences with the remote collar?

Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

As in an e-collar? I use an e-collar but I would never let her loose with a bunch of strange dog and stim her. That's just asking for trouble. Your timing has to be very good and if you stim him while he's loose and already reacting to the dogs then he could think the stim came from the other dogs instead of relating it to his actions. There is a lot of ground work to using an e-collar for aggressive behavior towards other dogs. If you want to go that route then I highly advise you get a good trainer to help you.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

It would depend on exactly how you do it. If you use the collar to enforce known commands and give those commands to keep your dog out of trouble (for example, calling him away from new dogs or calling him when he starts to get to amped) then it might be a good thing to try. But if you let him get into a heightened state of adrenaline, and THEN zzzzzap him, it probably won't have the desired effect and will likely produce some very nasty side effects. 

it all depends on how you plan on using the collar. 

Personally, I wouldn't take a dog aggressive dog to a dog park.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I think that if you invest in an e-collar, then you should also invest in a good trainer to show you how to use it properly long before you enter the dog park again.

I am not a fan of using aggression to deal win aggression and just slapping the collar on and correcting could backfire bad and actually start a fight and make the problem worse.

Many adult GSDs just don't fit in at dog parks. I loved taking Raven but when she matured, she no longer liked playing with strange dogs. So I changed what I wanted to be more in line with what she wanted. We play ball in a fences in school field instead and go off leash hiking. Hiking is with other dogs but she isn't forced to play with them. She prefers to play with me instead.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

rashadlc said:


> I want to take my GSD back to the dog park again. He's been socialized with dogs since 3 months old. When he turned around 1 he started becoming aggressive to only new dogs that came to the park.
> 
> Thanks


I'd avoid the dog park and do a better investment in dog classes....


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Many adult GSDs just don't fit in at dog parks. I loved taking Raven but when she matured, she no longer liked playing with strange dogs.


Is this something that happens with GSDs? I have been noticing this behavior with Eva lately (she will be 11 months). With strange dogs, she will "say hello", then come right back to us for play. 

Sure, it's great, but it IS a big change.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSD's are not social butterflies. They have a different play style than other breeds and very few can handle the dog park mentality.

I think Eva is doing what I would want, playing with me instead of another dog!

If you really want your dog to play, then set up a play date with a dog your dog gets along with.

I wouldn't use an E-collar for this circumstance, as posted above it could backfire. There are better methods for training out reactive behaviors.
E-collars are not allowed at dog parks, are they?


----------



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

DunRingill said:


> It would depend on exactly how you do it. If you use the collar to enforce known commands and give those commands to keep your dog out of trouble (for example, calling him away from new dogs or calling him when he starts to get to amped) then it might be a good thing to try. But if you let him get into a heightened state of adrenaline, and THEN zzzzzap him, it probably won't have the desired effect and will likely produce some very nasty side effects.
> 
> it all depends on how you plan on using the collar.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't take a dog aggressive dog to a dog park.


I wouldn't let him get heightened state of adrenaline, i would want to start with the leave it command first. I wanted to do everything possible before investing in a trainer. So far he's done very well with his basic commands and even when it comes to dog aggression... 

For example if he see's a dog that's a stranger, he'll have this stare, during that time, i'll reinforce a leave it command.. He'll listen about 70% of the time, I'm thinking that the e-collar well help reinforce the command.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have you read the book Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt? It has some great exercises for working with reactive dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> Have you read the book Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt? It has some great exercises for working with reactive dogs.


That's a great recommendation.

With DOG CLASSES! You can then continue to socialize him by having him near other dogs but in a safe and controlled environment.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The e-collar is not supposed to have ANY emotion connected to it. If you use it incorrectly you will sour your dog on it and you can have the opposite reaction of what you want. If you are going to use an e-collar then GET A TRAINER. If you don't want to invest in a trainer, then DON"T GET AN E-COLLAR.

There is more than just stimming your dog to stop aggression. You have to first stop the reaction in it's track. To late, then it's pointless. To early and you've stimmed and confused your dog. While working on stopping the reaction, you need to start working on LAT (Look At That). It's not so simple as slapping an e-collar on and zapping your dog.

Work on building a relationship with him so he looks to you for guidance. Get a good trainer. 

Been there...done that.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have been going to dog parks for many years and have had gsds for many more years. I have not noticed that gsds are any better or any worse at dog parks than any other breed. They certainly like to play rough and they are vocal and like to herd but that could be said for many other breeds and mixes as well. 

That said, I would not take a dog aggressive dog to a dog park. I would do like others have suggested and get a good trainer and work on counter conditioning to teach him that other dogs are ok. 

Rafi was dog reactive when I adopted him (at a year and a half old). I worked with him for about 6 months on this and now he's great. He lets me call the shots when it comes to meeting new dogs.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> GSD's are not social butterflies. They have a different play style than other breeds and very few can handle the dog park mentality.
> 
> I think Eva is doing what I would want, playing with me instead of another dog!
> 
> ...


Good to know! We do set up play dates with dogs she knows and has been playing with since she was a little pup, but we've also been thinking about a local dog park as she does extremely well off leash at the beach with other dogs. She has good recall and leave it under those circumstances especially.


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> The e-collar is not supposed to have ANY emotion connected to it. If you use it incorrectly you will sour your dog on it and you can have the opposite reaction of what you want. If you are going to use an e-collar then GET A TRAINER. If you don't want to invest in a trainer, then DON"T GET AN E-COLLAR.
> 
> There is more than just stimming your dog to stop aggression. You have to first stop the reaction in it's track. To late, then it's pointless. To early and you've stimmed and confused your dog. While working on stopping the reaction, you need to start working on LAT (Look At That). It's not so simple as slapping an e-collar on and zapping your dog.
> 
> ...


cannot agree more, just in this morning I have already read one article of someone just slapping an e-collar on a dog and telling us how great she is responding, might be ok now, but this is a horrible idea.

Get a trainer


on dog parks read this

Leerburg | Dog Parks Why they are a Bad Idea


----------

